# Slow Blues Backing Track - D minor to F, 85 BPM



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Something to practice some licks over.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't thought of this product in a long time. Rather than trying to record my own (likely pitiful) backing tracks, this seems like a much better option. I just play at home. Thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks and yes, it's very useful software. You can very quickly get a great, virtual band backing you up.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What's the name of the software? Sounds similar to BIaB. But better.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's BIaB , says so across the screen during the entire video .


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> It's BIaB , says so across the screen during the entire video .


I concur. Band-In-A-Box by PG Music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> It's BIaB , says so across the screen during the entire video .





dolphinstreet said:


> I concur. Band-In-A-Box by PG Music.


HA. What a dork I am. I have no idear hows I missed dat, butt ah shore did.

Now where's that face palm smiley?


----------

